# is my goat pregnant



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

I recently bought a boer goat for showing and kidding. i bought her "pregnant" and she is due around the first week of april. her teets have gotten a little bigger and she has gained some weight. 
i have read alot aboutgoats in heat and there symptoms and my goats seem to be a perfect match. she yells everytime i go to her stall. she doesnt have discharge or doesnt sit there and cry. 
if i can get any help on this it will be very apperciated


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

It seems like the most "accurate" way for people over the internet to guess on a pregnancy is to see a pooch picture of the doe in question. Goats are all so different that a visual representation goes a long way. =) 
I hope she is and you have a great kidding!


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

she is a bit hairy on her pooch i will post several pictures of that and behinde shots


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

If she is new to you and your place, she might just be trying to fit in and lonely or she could just be a very vocal goat!


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

here they are


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

She looks like she is starting to build a little udder. I would say yes. She looks on track if she is due in april


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

awesome but if you look closely the main part of the bulkyness on picture two is her stomach or did you notice that


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

When is she due? I am not real sure if she is.


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

end of the first week of april


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes. I did. 

There looks to be some skin fluffing up around her nipples, starting an udder.


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

cool thats a good thing right


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Yes!! : D 

Babies on the way!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

To me the teat looks just like my doe's, and she has never been bred. Try not to get your hopes up yet as it is still probably to early to tell. 
Also, if she has more than one kid(which is very likely), you are going to have to watch to see that all the kids are feeding. One of her two teats looks non-functional(it will not produce milk), as it is significantly smaller than the other, so you might have to bottle-feed one or more of them. It could also hurt her in show. Be careful next time on what goats you buy for certain purposes.


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

Ogfabby have you had any goats that look like this that have had babies


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I have not. Especially with ff. if the nipples were just enlarged, I would say it could be hormones BUT generally, that little forming pouch is my give away. I really think she is bred. What I would like to see is another pic in about a week to ten days and compare to this one. I am about 80% sure with her though. There are always the weird ones who just don't give the signs or they give them all....


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

Just thought I would let yall know that I weighed her today and she was 120 she was 102 on the 19th of feburary is this a sign or not


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Maybe but it could just be the extra feed too.


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

ive been feeding her the same amout of food since i got her in december


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

Ok guys her pooch has gotten a wee bit bigger and shes becoming protective of her stall. Does that mean anything? 
Also when I got her her treys were the same size so I had no way of knowing that one didnt work.


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

One more thing I forgot to mention, she was in with a buck and about 30 other girls constantly. Also the guy I got her from said that she had stuff on her tail that was a good indicator of her ring bred.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Post some new pics. I seriously think she is but that would be a good indicator


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

here they are


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmm, can you get one closer up?


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

closer view of what her pooch or butt


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll just get close ups of both today because I don't live really close to the barn she's at.


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

here are the close up you asked for


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Is she supposed to be due this month? She doesn't seem to be growing like I would expect.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I really don't believe she is actually pregnant. I have a doe who's teats are like that and she has never been bred. Her rumen is on the left, too, so that is probably why she looks so bulky on her left side. Her pooch doesn't look to me like a prego doe either.


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

The guy said she was due the first week of April but I'm starting to doubt it considering I c


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Unless she was due in at least 3 weeks, I would say she is not.


----------



## jaywible (Mar 19, 2013)

The guy said she was due the first week of April but I'm starting to doubt it considering I got her in December and still dont have the papers yet. I guess it's ok if she's not because I just got a heifer and really need to work with her. And if I do breed ivory it will be done right that way I can track her pregnancy, and actually know when she is do.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

She really hasn't progressed the way I would suspect. If she is, I would say at least a few weeks left but comparing the pics, I don't think so. that's the joy of comparison pics from month to month, you will see changes.


----------

